# Transmission Swap



## Mast3rpaco (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have a question and you guys probably know more about it than I do.

Im a proud owner of a 300zx and im looking to swap my transmission from automatic to a Manual. I would like to know what do I need to do but mainly HOW much can I expect to pay.
Please do not tell me I should sell my car cuz I wont so I hope someone will be able to help me..

Thanks.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

If I remember correctly, manual transmission, ecu transmission, and labor is about $4K.


----------

